# UK to marry an Egyptian



## RenRam (9 mo ago)

I wonder if anyone from the UK married Egyptian lately so can give me somewhat idea of how much money will be spend on all the documents preparation around marriage in Cairo? 
l am trying to prepare financially before l start the process. Many thanks in advance


----------

